# Forbes debunks Merrill Lynch’s bearish take on Tesla



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Forbes debunks Merrill Lynch’s bearish take on Tesla... More >


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Link to the actual Forbes article instead of the useless blog excerpt above:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrog...aking-apart-the-brokerages-takedown-of-tesla/


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds like John Lovallo has a personal dislike of Musk and is trying to stick pins into Voodoo dolls.


----------

